# How to deal with PE test anxiety?



## ModestMussorgsky (Feb 9, 2015)

I basically read 20 pages out of the CERM and do a few practice problems every day, and do some more practice problems on the weekend, and have been doing that for the last 2 months (Im about half way through both books). I overdid it on the FE studying last year in hopes that some of that would carry over for the PE. I signed up for a 5 week- 28 hour course offered through ASCE that starts soon. All this, and my anxiety is through the roof. I've turned into a bad test taker at the end of school because of how nervous I got, and now that my job depends on this, I'm even more nervous. How do you guys deal with this kind of anxiety?


----------



## solomonb (Feb 9, 2015)

OK, don't panic--that is step 1. We have all been through this, so we fully understand the anxiety that you are feeling. Remember, don't make this any harder than it really is!

You will do just fine! Study hard every day and really know and understand the elements of examination that are listed on the NCEES web site for the exam that you are taking. Remember, the exam is designed to be completed in 6 min per question. Now, some questions will be able to be answered by inspection, the answer is obvious. Others, may require several calculations and take 7-9 min to complete. If you are totally flummoxed, go to the next question and come back to that question later.

Remember, you have a 25% chance to get the answer right by pure guessing-- The test is multiple choice, with usually 4 answers provided. If you know the material, you can usually eliminate at least 2 answers right off. Now, you only have 2 to work on, with one being the correct answer. Make sure that you know your signs during the calculations--- if you get a sign reversed, there might be that answer as a choice!

Don't put any more pressure on yourself than there is already. You will do just fine. Don't worry about your job-- you can worry yourself sick and get ulcers-- you will do fine.

Make DAMN sure that you understand the concept that is being tested-- that is the key. There is no reason to take the test more than once-- it is expensive and takes a lot of time. Hit it hard now until April, take it, pass it and press on.

Good Luck-- you will do just fine.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 10, 2015)

I believe the best way to minimize exam anxiety is to ensure that you're prepared the best you can. Ideally you should overprepare if possible.

If you haven't browsed this site for methods members used to pass the exam, you should do so. Keep in mind that these suggestions won't work for everyone. Some people need a structured course while others are more independent. Other members read the MERM (or CERM in this case) and worked through the Lindeburg problems and that was enough. Then again, others, like myself, simply browsed the MERM and then worked as many practice problems as possible using NCEES practice exams, Six Minute Solutions etc.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 10, 2015)

It's kind of like preparing for a public speech. Best way to overcome the anxiety is to practice practice practice...

So study but set limits. I found I was pretty worthless after 4-5 hours on the weekends and maybe 1-2 after work.

It helped me to keep a good log/ diary of what I had studied so I didn't jump all over the place.

Good Luck


----------



## maryannette (Feb 10, 2015)

I also made sure I was taking the best care of myself that I could. Good nutrition/diet. As much sleep as possible. Not too much caffeine. Etc. It is really mind control. I was nervous when I took it last time (when I passed) and it was my 4th attempt. I made a plan and concentrated hard on controlling everything in my life. Good luck. I'm pulling for you.


----------



## ModestMussorgsky (Feb 10, 2015)

All these well thought out replies- thanks for the support. I know people who have done great in school and failed 3 times, and then I know people that spent less than a week studying and passed it on the first try. So as someone who hasn't taken it before, I'm not even exactly sure what I'm preparing myself for. I definitely share the same sentiment Road Guy, about not being into it after a certain amount of time. Sometimes I feel like a robot going through the motions and not absorbing much. I've been a long time lurker on this site, so I've definitely provided myself with a good amount of resources, and I've put a decent amount of work into this. I appreciate having a community around for this.


----------



## P-E (Feb 11, 2015)

You actually absorb more than you might think by doing lots of problems. You will be over prepared for the morning session. Leave some time at the end (at least a week) to review the afternoon material. Don't forget to take a day here and there to mentally recover.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Feb 11, 2015)

There is no possible way to study and learn the entire CERM. The first time I took the test (failed) I tried to do this. The second time (passed) I focused on working problems which really helped. I would suggest focusing on learning the "key" chapters of the CERM as noted in the beginning of the book and then work as many problems as you can get your hands on.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Feb 11, 2015)

ModestMussorgsky said:


> I'm even more nervous. How do you guys deal with this kind of anxiety?




Vodka?


----------



## Blue 8 (Feb 11, 2015)

Great post Modest. I understand! I've been on the verge of canceling my registration at least once a week lol.

I've resolved that if I pass, great. If not, I'm well prepared with a better study starting point for the next go round. Another point I've had to remember is I can't compare what others have done to what I'm doing. I'll end up buying 20 books lol. Just recognizing I'll do my best under my own circumstances.

Sounds like you're good to go with the problem solving . I've been doing reading and not as many problems. But will push it soon. We can do it!


----------



## iwire (Feb 11, 2015)

hi..use that 4-7-8 breathing method LOL...

http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/VDR00112/The-4-7-8-Breath-Benefits-and-Demonstration.html


----------



## envirotex (Feb 11, 2015)

Boomer01 PE said:


> There is no possible way to study and learn the entire CERM. The first time I took the test (failed) I tried to do this. The second time (passed) I focused on working problems which really helped. I would suggest focusing on learning the "key" chapters of the CERM as noted in the beginning of the book and then work as many problems as you can get your hands on.


I agree with this. Focus on the technical problems at the end of whatever ERM and other practice problems you are using...this helps you know which "basics" you need to refresh.

And...definitely, don't try to cram too much into a study session. If you get tired, or can't focus, take a few days off.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 19, 2015)

Remember to take the day before the exam off. You'll need the mental break and I don't think it does any good to try and cram. Think about the strategies that you will use to sit through the exam to ensure you are comfortable with time and use that strategy to calm yourself. Visualize what you need to do. You will have enough time based on what you have explained for your study habits. Anxiety will continue to build up just because of the importance that you are putting on passing but at the end of the day on exam day, you will have performed to the best of your ability on that day. Nothing more, nothing less. This should be reassurance since you will most definitely gain new experience by simply taking the test. In the event that you don't pass, you will be better for it next time. In the likely event that you pass, it just confirms you were ready for sitting through an eight hour exam that day.

The world will keep turning and you will find out that "test day" is just another milestone in your journey. Ask yourself if passing or failing makes you a better engineer. I think what you are doing right now in your studying and what you do with the time that you are not studying makes you a better engineer.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Keep plugging away and KNOW your resources. You could very well surprise yourself.


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 19, 2015)

ModestMussorgsky said:


> I basically read 20 pages out of the CERM and do a few practice problems every day, and do some more practice problems on the weekend, and have been doing that for the last 2 months (Im about half way through both books). I overdid it on the FE studying last year in hopes that some of that would carry over for the PE. I signed up for a 5 week- 28 hour course offered through ASCE that starts soon. All this, and my anxiety is through the roof. I've turned into a bad test taker at the end of school because of how nervous I got, and now that my job depends on this, I'm even more nervous. How do you guys deal with this kind of anxiety?




I suggest you have Mrs. ModestMussorgsky help you out with this. Just not the night before the exam.


----------



## iwire (Mar 15, 2015)

ya, don't drink night before the exam. Maybe a quickie


----------



## Mike M PE (Mar 15, 2015)

My Grandmother (First Black RN for Riverside Hospitals in Columbus, O.) always said "No test is hard if you are prepared"

Know and understand the material and you'll be fine. Nothing beats anxiety then answering a bunch of questions correctly and getting on a roll.

Good luck!


----------



## DanHalen (Mar 17, 2015)

Test anxiety can be a silent killer on exam day. I believe the #1 reason I didn't pass the first time was because of test anxiety. I had a "promotion" on the line which only added fuel to the fire. My employer was throwing a "promotion" out there if I passed the PE then I could get bumped up. The night before the exam I couldn't go to sleep until about 3:30 AM and I had to get up at 5:00 AM to get ready for the exam. Anxiety was keeping me up and I couldn't sleep. Needless to say my exam day was already starting out bad. When I got to the exam room and the proctors shut the doors and announced "BEGIN" I reached in my bag to get my ear plugs to find that they weren't there. I panicked!!! Every little noise and wrapper that was crinkling in that room was pissing me the F off. Every exam problem that I didn't know how to do pissed me off. By a quarter way through the morning session I was so angry and anxious I was ready to throw a chair across the room. That is very out of character for me as I'm very easy going and don't have a temper. It just goes to show what lack of sleep and test anxiety can do to a person. I tried hard and gave it my best, but my anxiety got the best of me and I knew after the morning session I had failed. I almost didn't even bother going back for the afternoon session. I pressed on thinking I might have a shot if I do well in the afternoon. The good news is I did much better in the afternoon than I did in the morning session. I bombed the morning session pretty bad and even if I could have aced all 40 questions in the afternoon I still wouldn't have been able to pass. I was so jacked up on caffeine, adrenaline, and anxiety after the exam I thought I was going to have to check myself in to a nut house to get straightened out. It took me a few days to get my sleep pattern back in rhythm.

The second time around I did things much differently. I took lots of breaks and never studied no more than a few hours without taking a break. I made more time for my family and took a mini vacay without studying. You will be surprised how much that can reinvigorate the mind. Go for walks, play with the kids, and spend a little time with your wife/husband. They need that time with you and you do too. Be aware of what your limits are and when you can no longer keep going stop. You will do more harm than good if you keep going when you're too tired. I did that a lot the first time and kept pushing myself until I nearly ran myself in to the ground. At this point you should feel confident you will do well and pass. I hope at this point you're in the home stretch and wrapping things up. My mother died about this time last year right when I was wrapping things up and I thought for sure I would have to reschedule my exam for October. That's one of the most difficult things and the most pain I've gone through but I stuck to my guns and stayed the course. I knew my mom wouldn't want me to reschedule and she wanted me to pass the exam and move on. On the day before the exam I got up at 4:30 AM purposely so that I would be dog tired about 8 PM and be ready for bed. My sweet loving wife took me out for a nice dinner and I was out by 9 PM. I think I was asleep before my head hit the pillow. I woke up at 5:00 AM sharp and was ready to go. I brought a checklist with me and went through my two milk crates and verified that everything was there. I had a good hearty breakfast and off to the exam site I went. I dressed in layers, had snacks, Tylenol, ear plugs, a few drinks, a few dollars in cash, and was ready for the big day. I didn't treat it like it was a big deal and purposely did not apply for jobs so that I wouldn't have this exam hanging over my head. During the exam I took restroom breaks when I needed to go and didn't feel rushed at all. I took my time and was careful with each calculation. I finished the morning session about 1.5 hr early. I had a nice long lunch break and had a slight scare. When I was walking outside I saw my wife drive up and she got out of the car shaking her head. She was very angry and she told me that she almost didn't make it. At the hotel we were staying at the hotel hired a paving company to repave the parking lot and they decided to block all the guests from leaving. They wouldn't let her leave so she went and had a few words with the manager. I'm not sure exactly what she said but she got her point across that I had been studying for this exam for months, been through a lot of stuff to get to this point, and there isn't anything going to stop her from bringing me lunch including the contractor and the manager. The manager came out and stopped the contractor temporarily so that she could leave....lol. Mrs. DH won that one! Mrs. DH brought me a nice veggie sub from Subway with some other refreshments for the afternoon session. I finished the afternoon session early and walked out feeling 100% confident (I didn't tell anyone this until I got my exam results from NCEES) I had passed. On May 21st I got the results and my heart was about to beat out of my chest and when I opened that pdf file and it said PASS I yelled pretty loud. My son was confused why I was yelling and I told him that I had passed and he didn't know what that meant so I told him that daddy doesn't have to study anymore. He got that and he started yelling too. I hope you all will do well on the exam and don't have to experience what I went through.


----------



## The Wizard (Mar 17, 2015)

^Great story. Thanks for sharing.

Test anxiety is why I failed my Seismic exam the first time. The second time I took it I was as cool as a cucumber.

It took me 5 tries to pass all 3 exams (CA surveying, CA seismic, and federal PE), focusing on one exam at a time. For surveying, I didn't sleep the night before the exam and was working problems through the night (stupid I know), but I passed and felt pretty confident that I passed walking out (I was the first group of people taking the surveying exam via CBT too). For the other 4 exams, test anxiety kept me from falling asleep. I basically laid in bed and just rested my eyes, but never got any actual sleep. Once it was officially test day, between the adrenaline and chugging Mountain Dew, being tired for these exams was never an issue. In fact, I had so much adrenaline pumping, that even after the exam, I couldn't fall asleep that night either because my mind was racing thinking of all the stupid questions again! I was all messed up for days. I'm so glad it's finally over and this big fat monkey is off my back forever.


----------



## Kovz (Mar 18, 2015)

Good story DH. Thanks for sharing. And congratulations on passing!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 18, 2015)

On some levels, the first couple of days after the test are just as bad.

For all those stressing about the test. Relax. Trust yourself. You made it through college, so you're not a dummy. You will not know everything, which is why we keep saying to know your references. You'll be surprised at what you'll find there on exam day.

2 nights before my test, I packed everything in my bags. And the night before the test I didn't do anything except relax. I figured it was too late to learn it anyways, and besides that, I was spent.

Good luck to all! It's all worth when you see that you passed!


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Mar 18, 2015)

The way that I handled the anxiety before and during the test was to have a solid strategy on how I would answer the test questions. Spin-Up actuall provided me the strategy. it consisted of 3-4 passes in going through the test.

1st Pass) Answer all questions that you know off the bat and don't have to look to find your formula. Or if you do, the formulas are very easy to find and straightforward.

2nd Pass) Answer all NEC/NESC problems. That way you won't have to go back and forth between the Code book and the rest of your references. By the way, really study the Code so you'll be able to answer these on this pass. Hint: Complex Imaginary's NEC drill book is really good.

3rd Pass) Tackle all questions which you feel that that you can answer but will take a little bit longer than the ones on the first pass. Also, tackle any problems that you couldn't answer on Pass 1

4th Pass) By this time hopefully you won't have too many left. See which letters have been trending on the ones you answered and choose that letter on everything on this last pass.

Also, prior to the test, have your references thoroughly organized and your "cheat" sheet(s) loaded. Along with my hardcover references I had 2 huge 3-ring binders with every subject tabbed and loaded with internet stuff, sample problems and test problems. In each section i also included an index to all the pertinent test problems and which book they came from. I spent about a 1/4 of my study time just organizing.

My point is, the more you organize and the more methodical of a test taking strategy you have, the less nervous you'll get and the less likely you are to rush and make careless errors.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## CivEnv (Mar 19, 2015)

Modest - I definitely can relate. I'll be taking the Civil exam in April for the first time, and have been battling my own anxiety.

I appreciate all the stories above about how people got over their test day anxiety. Right now, I'm planning to take the day before the test off work (or at least the afternoon) so I can really take it easy. The comment above about getting up early the day before so that you'll be nice and tired the night before the test seems like a solid recommendation.

This might be too new-agey for you, but there are some meditation podcasts that can really help you relax. Sometimes after a long day of work, followed by studying, it's hard for me to turn off my brain and fall asleep. These are great for recentering myself and taking the focus off the test. There are some episodes I listen to that are specifically for getting over anxiety.

Lastly, and this one is *so* much easier said than done, I've been trying to remind myself that if I don't pass, it's not the end of the world. Sure, I'll be bummed and embarrassed for a little while, but like Lumber Jim said, it's the studying for the test that actually is improving you as an engineer, not the result.

That all said, I hope we both never have to study for this thing again! Good luck!


----------



## iwire (Mar 26, 2015)

I know a lot of you lots, are practicing the sample exams and timing yourself. But in my opinion, why even bother timing yourself in sample test. Just do it like normal without the timing. Get yourself really comfortable on all the sample test. Your time will gradually increase as you understand the subjects and where to look for stuff when required.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 26, 2015)

iwire said:


> I know a lot of you lots, are practicing the sample exams and timing yourself. But in my opinion, why even bother timing yourself in sample test. Just do it like normal without the timing. Get yourself really comfortable on all the sample test. Your time will gradually increase as you understand the subjects and where to look for stuff when required.


Yes, but knowing how to manage you're time is a very important part of passing, and that comes with practice.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm still a firm believer in understanding the concept. Algebra I can handle.


----------



## The Wizard (Mar 26, 2015)

matt267 said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > I know a lot of you lots, are practicing the sample exams and timing yourself. But in my opinion, why even bother timing yourself in sample test. Just do it like normal without the timing. Get yourself really comfortable on all the sample test. Your time will gradually increase as you understand the subjects and where to look for stuff when required.
> ...


Yup. It's a test of time management and speed. I timed myself with sample exams and took it seriously. I found it to be beneficial.


----------



## iwire (Mar 27, 2015)

I guess everyone are different. As for me, while studying and working thru those practice exams, I'm not rushing but trying to understand them. Gradually my speed increases.

During the real exam, i managed to go over a few times to check for mistakes. I felt comfortable from working them. Studying , the last thing you need is worrying about time but care must be taken not to spent too much time either


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 27, 2015)

While studying for the EIT, and I'm doing the same with my PE prep, is to take several full 8 hour timed practice exams. This way, I'll get used to working under a little bit of pressure. Then, I'll sped the following week going through each problem to make sure I understand the concept. Like iwire and others have said, making sure you understand the concept is important. With practice, comes confidence. With confidence, comes reduced anxiety (at least in theory).


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't think anyone is advocating timing yourself every time you study. At the beginning of your studies you should spend the time necessary to understand the theory and concepts. As you get closer to the exam and move on to the NCEES practice exams you should definitely time yourself in order to gauge your ability to complete the exam in the time allocated. It's of little use if you understand the theory perfectly but work the problems slowly. You need a combination of engineering competence and time management. The only way to test yourself is to do timed practices and adjust accordingly.

When I prepared for the exam I made sure I did timed runs of the 2001 and 2008 NCEES practice exams. I finished both the morning and afternoon sessions with almost 2 hours to spare.


----------



## iwire (Mar 27, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I don't think anyone is advocating timing yourself every time you study. At the beginning of your studies you should spend the time necessary to understand the theory and concepts. As you get closer to the exam and move on to the NCEES practice exams you should definitely time yourself in order to gauge your ability to complete the exam in the time allocated. It's of little use if you understand the theory perfectly but work the problems slowly. You need a combination of engineering competence and time management. The only way to test yourself is to do timed practices and adjust accordingly.
> 
> When I prepared for the exam I made sure I did timed runs of the 2001 and 2008 NCEES practice exams. I finished both the morning and afternoon sessions with almost 2 hours to spare.


I think timing yourself on the taking the sample tests might be a bit premature but that's my opinion. Everyone work differently. I hate test to begin with. I treat all the sample test as exercise and getting used to it. So when the actual exam, I do not feel pressure at all, just like working on sample tests


----------

